# Whelen Edge?



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

I don't see to many whelen edge strobe bars around here. I'm looking at changing up my lighting a bit and have noticed that the edge bars can be found on ebay for a decent price with anywhere from 8-12 strobes and some have the 55 watt work lights. I'm currently running a federal signal dual rotator so I know nothing about the strobe bars besides they catch my attention much more. I'd plan on getting a fullsize bar so I can get more then 4 strobes and 2 work lights in it. Just looking for comments/criticism or what to look out for with them. 

Also, how is the flashback off the falling snow with them? I don't want to get one then find out it makes me want to jump infront of a bus from the flashback. 


Or last but not least, just hold off and get a whelen justice mini or other name brand mini led bar (20-28")? I also plan to add a hide-a-way strobe kit to my truck sometime here before winter also if that matters to anyone with thier opinion.

If ya got any pictures or video that would be cool also. I searched and found some from previous years.


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

well i still have my whelen 9620 duplex 10 strobe w/ halogen flashers ... there not hard to find ... but there not as common to find as they once were .. i tried to sell mine on here ... and got some (in my opinion) ridiculous offers of $300 $250 etc ..... so i just kept it and through it back on top ..... the one thing i like about whelen edge bars is if you only want warning to the back of you ... you have the option or whole bar can be turned on .......


----------



## nevrnf (Oct 12, 2005)

i love my EDGE. I like the strobes better than the LED's. seems like if you are not right in line with the LED bar it is just a colored light blinking. I also like the extra set of brake light up high.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

nevrnf;606870 said:


> i love my EDGE. I like the strobes better than the LED's. seems like if you are not right in line with the LED bar it is just a colored light blinking. I also like the extra set of brake light up high.


I've noticed that with led's also, very one directional. They are getting much better though.

Btw, where' abouts in NW IL?


----------



## beaver2 (Aug 16, 2004)

I have one on one of my trucks.

Mine is an older model, got it off a surplus police car.

it has two alley lights, 8 strobes, and two really bright halogen worklights that can be switched to alternate. I faced them to the rear becuase I'm more worried about getting rear ended.

It also has a low power mode for heavy snowfall and night use.


----------



## Fiafighterdude (Jan 2, 2008)

Ahhh the whelen edge its a awsome lightbar for strobe that is braigslist has good deals to


----------



## J29 (Feb 14, 2006)

Mark, I had a Whelen 9438 full size bar on my last truck. 8 strobes (4 front/4 rear), two rear halogen flashers, takedown and alley lights. I loved the bar. Never had a problem with it, even stood up to quarter size hail once. I did have some problems with flashback during heavy snow, so I would turn the front off. I think if I hadn't used the action flash pattern, it wouldn't have been so bad. I highly recommend one. Hope this helps. J.


----------



## JDWalkbehind (Oct 14, 2007)

I think there pretty cool i just bought one. Mine is a 10000series blink. mines pretty much the same as the 9000. I wish i had got the one with work lights but i'm putting up back up lights on the bar mount soon as i make it. Mine came with the mpc01 controller. An since my dad works at cat he got me some water proof connectors.Im waiting on 2 lenses then i'll get some pic's of it up and running but i think it will be sweet with my hide a ways.
nick


----------



## 26543 (Jan 28, 2008)

Nice bar Nick I just bought the same unit off ebay where did you get yours? Ive got most of mine installed just waiting on lenses


----------



## Fiafighterdude (Jan 2, 2008)

JDWalkbehind;608451 said:


> I think there pretty cool i just bought one. Mine is a 10000series blink. mines pretty much the same as the 9000. I wish i had got the one with work lights but i'm putting up back up lights on the bar mount soon as i make it. Mine came with the mpc01 controller. An since my dad works at cat he got me some water proof connectors.Im waiting on 2 lenses then i'll get some pic's of it up and running but i think it will be sweet with my hide a ways.
> nick


whats the light under the big orange thing


----------



## JDWalkbehind (Oct 14, 2007)

Fiafighterdude;608491 said:


> whats the light under the big orange thing


it's a dual rotate becan. It's a friend of mine. the power outlet is broke so i'm fixing it. I got mine off ebay too.Hey mark What kind of things did you want the bar to come with?
nick


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

I'm looking for atleast 2 work lights (2 front, 2 or 4 rear would be great), unsure about the extra stop and turn signals, and everything else strobe. I don't think I need a traffic bar built in.


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

here is a few pics of my 10 strobe edge with some additional warning lights ... gotta love whelen lights ..


----------



## kitn1mcc (Sep 15, 2008)

just a few hints. if you want to roof mount the Light make shure you get a 52inch bar they sit better and dont rock back and forth and you dont need an extra special strap . if you are gonna use it on a back rack/perm mount a 48inch bar will do. 

the 10,000 is ok but verry power hungry 

also the Strobe advantedge is a nice bar as well


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

kitn1mcc;608932 said:


> just a few hints. if you want to roof mount the Light make shure you get a 52inch bar they sit better and dont rock back and forth and you dont need an extra special strap . if you are gonna use it on a back rack/perm mount a 48inch bar will do.
> 
> the 10,000 is ok but verry power hungry
> 
> also the Strobe advantedge is a nice bar as well


It would go on my backrack. What's the deal on the 9000 bars? I see quite a few of them on ebay. Havn't checked craigslist or anything to see what's around here for sale.


----------



## kitn1mcc (Sep 15, 2008)

every one now is going to LED


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

kitn1mcc;609283 said:


> every one now is going to LED


Ya, I get that everyone is jumping to led, I meant the 9000 series bars in general. I hear so many different "series" of them I was just curious if the 9000 series is the main bar or if its one of multiple series of bars you can get.


----------



## kitn1mcc (Sep 15, 2008)

9000 is just the series the numbers are just the way they are set up 

the lineage of when bars went 6000,8000,9000


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

kitn1mcc;609391 said:


> 9000 is just the series the numbers are just the way they are set up
> 
> the lineage of when bars went 6000,8000,9000


ok so the 9000 bars are the most recent ones?


----------



## plowtime1 (Nov 1, 2007)

they look pretty nice!


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

Mark,

If I had known you were looking for an Edge, I would have offered you mine. It's just been sitting in the garage collecting dust since I bought it last year. I modified a BackRack and mounted it on the Chevy. I really like the Edge series bars, easy to modify, easy to install, and VERY effective.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

JohnnyU;609414 said:


> Mark,
> 
> If I had known you were looking for an Edge, I would have offered you mine. It's just been sitting in the garage collecting dust since I bought it last year. I modified a BackRack and mounted it on the Chevy. I really like the Edge series bars, easy to modify, easy to install, and VERY effective.


I've been eyeing them for a long time but up until recently I wasn't interested. I was happy with my dual rotator and wanted to bump up to an all led bar on my next truck. Well I can't seem to part with my current truck and the dual rotator is loosing my interest. So I decided to look into them and have since started to like them more.


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

Mark13;609425 said:


> I've been eyeing them for a long time but up until recently I wasn't interested. I was happy with my dual rotator and wanted to bump up to an all led bar on my next truck. Well I can't seem to part with my current truck and the dual rotator is loosing my interest. So I decided to look into them and have since started to like them more.


well the new whelen 9M edge is the same thing as the older models just a newer price ... but from what ive heard whelen might be discontinuing the edge series period ... they brought out the " LFL " series for 4 yrs and stopped makin them ... soo who knows ....


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

groundbreakers;609505 said:


> well the new whelen 9M edge is the same thing as the older models just a newer price ... but from what ive heard whelen might be discontinuing the edge series period ... they brought out the " LFL " series for 4 yrs and stopped makin them ... soo who knows ....


I'll probably be buying used so as long as I can still get parts that's fine with me. I probably won't buy new unless I find a killer deal on a bar that's exactly what I want.


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

Mark13;609516 said:


> I'll probably be buying used so as long as I can still get parts that's fine with me. I probably won't buy new unless I find a killer deal on a bar that's exactly what I want.


well really theres no difference except the strobe module snap into a plastic bracket already mounted inside in the frame ... and the shape of the strobe modules allow for more modules to be installed for more lights .... i bought mine edge used .. it came off a cop car whose department went all LED.... paid $450 without lenses .. straight from the installers .. and paid $300 extra for amber lenses ... so there not cheap ... i tried to sell mine on here .. but kept getting low balling offers .. so i though it back on the truck for now ... i trust whelen on the warranties and power supplies and products ..


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

I never noticed lenses were so much. If I have to get lenses with a bar its more expensive then the led mini bar I wanted. 

I'll hopefully fine one with amber lenses on it already. One with a controller also would even be better.


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

well the last time i checked it was $ 2 dollars per 1 inch of lens ..... those inches add up and so does the dollar value .....


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

groundbreakers;609688 said:


> well the last time i checked it was $ 2 dollars per 1 inch of lens ..... those inches add up and so does the dollar value .....


Eeek, I never knew tinted transparent plastic was worth so much.


----------

